# Orbtronic: New 26650 and 16650 batteries



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 23, 2015)

*(January 2015) Orbtronic: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*

After inquiring from the Orbtronic Team about the 3600 mAh 18650 battery availability (sounds like perhaps March) I received another message:

"Thank you.We usually provide info to our customers.
Small update, and hopefully good news for flashaholics :


We will start with 26650 protected, and 16650 protected new models in couple of days.
Those models were somehow missing from our product line. It was hard to find good performing cells, to be honest."

Anyone care to speculate capacities?

Then Orbtronic emailed this!

"If you are active CPF member you can post this promo code for other CPF members:

CPF117










It is 10% OFF code on orbtronic.com"

Nice Folks


----------



## chazz (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news*

16650 might be 2500mAH like the Sanyo/Keeppowers would be my guess, would be cool if it was higher...


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news*

I'll be watching the capacity of their 26650. I'm waiting for 4000mAh or 4200mAh 18650 or 18750 or 18850 cells from Panasonic.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news*

Nice to see another 16650. I would like to see this cell size become more common as a direct replacement for 2xCR123.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*

Today we are told that the new protected Orbtronic 26650 will have a higher protection circuit (14A to 15A) and that many tests have shown above 5000 mAh even at constant 5 Amp loads.

The protection circuit for the new 16650 has a cutoff at 8A, and is described as a very suitable substitute for a pair of CR123's.

Orbtronic is not disclosing what is 'inside' because of knockoffs, and claiming the price will be competitive and Orbtronic will provide "heroic" support.

This sounds good. Any members care to comment?


----------



## tobrien (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*

do we know the 16650 capacity yet?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*



KITROBASKIN said:


> ?...Orbtronic is not disclosing what is 'inside' because of knockoffs.....


That there is some good BS or really bad thinking. 

Looks like they are going to take their existing protection circuit and put it on two new cells. Not too exciting, but it will be good to have another 1665O and 26650 vendor. 

We'll have to wait a little longer it seems to find out what Panasonic has planned.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*

Here is the quote from Orbtronic:

"Regarding "what is inside?" we will take AW approach, not to give any "ideas" to Chinese manuf. who rely only on copying somebody else's work."

Are you saying that does not happen? Do you think it is so important that Orbtronic disclose that information to CPF members? I ask this because you have more experience than me. It would be nice to hear from someone else with knowledge in this field.



CandlePowerForums App


----------



## Phlogiston (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*

I wouldn't expect them to give me a circuit diagram and component list for their protection circuit, but I would expect them to tell me the make and model of their cell, so I can confirm that I'm happy with the original manufacturer (Panasonic, for example). I presume they'll list the various protections that their circuit provides as a matter of course - over-current, over-discharge and so on.


----------



## chazz (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*



Phlogiston said:


> I wouldn't expect them to give me a circuit diagram and component list for their protection circuit, but I would expect them to tell me the make and model of their cell, so I can confirm that I'm happy with the original manufacturer (Panasonic, for example). I presume they'll list the various protections that their circuit provides as a matter of course - over-current, over-discharge and so on.




Yes they do that, if you look at the cell description and specs...


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*



StandardBattery said:


> ...Looks like they are going to take their existing protection circuit and put it on two new cells. Not too exciting...



Orbtronic responded this evening:

"You cannot use the same protection design for different (type, size, C rating, and performance) batteries."

My admittedly quick search on AW batteries show that only one vendor claims that AW uses Panasonic cells. AW has posted links regarding batteries to a Panasonic website. AW's reputation is highly regarded, and there are forum comments about top binned Panasonic cells being used. (I have two of their 18650's) There is also evidence that AW has been counterfeited in the past. 

It is my belief that Orbtronic will maintain the quality of their products; that they will have tested their new batteries to their satisfaction. We hope that HKJ will get his hands on some. It is likely he will shed light on the matter. 

tobrien:
It will be interesting to see what capacity the 16650 batteries will be when they are released. And I hope it is reported here as soon as the numbers become available.

Tangential content:
It has been fun trying out different 18650's. It looks like the 25R and the VTC5 shine brighter a little longer in my direct drive P60 hosts, and the Kinoko and AW red cells do fine, but the protected 3400 mAh from AW, EagTac, ZebraLight, KeepPower last quite a bit longer, and that is more important to me. I'll be looking to Orbtronic for my next battery purchases. It has been interesting conversing with them.


----------



## chazz (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*



tobrien said:


> do we know the 16650 capacity yet?



Orbtronic says, 16650 will be available next week -- > 2500mAh protected cells.


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*

I've been using Orbtronic cells since 2011 - no issues - great communications from them as well. 
I'm excited to purchase the new 16650 from them.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*



chazz said:


> Orbtronic says, 16650 will be available next week -- > 2500mAh protected cells.



thank you


----------



## recDNA (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*

I'm in for some 16650. I love that size. I do not understand why my keeppowers drop to 4.13 volts after 2 days resting after beung charged so I hope the orbtronic are better.


----------



## tandem (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*

^^^ do you know what the termination current is on your charger when charging those cells? Might be simply a little high.


----------



## CSSA (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*

The Keeppower 16650 2500 mAh protected battery has overcharge protection that cuts of the charge at 4.2V. It will be interesting to see what the Orbtronic 16650 2500 mAh battery cuts the charge off at.


----------



## CSSA (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*



recDNA said:


> I'm in for some 16650. I love that size. I do not understand why my keeppowers drop to 4.13 volts after 2 days resting after beung charged so I hope the orbtronic are better.



I bought some Keeppower 16650 2500 mAh protected cells a week ago and charged them on an XTAR VP2. My multi meter showed 4.19V immediately after charging and still showed the same voltage this morning roughly 1 week after charging.


----------



## chazz (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*



CSSA said:


> I bought some Keeppower 16650 2500 mAh protected cells a week ago and charged them on an XTAR VP2. My multi meter showed 4.19V immediately after charging and still showed the same voltage this morning roughly 1 week after charging.



I checked one of my Keeppower 16650 cells also, same deal, fresh off charger (VP1) 4.19V and the same after a week, probably much longer but I wanted to use it in a light.  


Back on topic: Still no Orbtronic 16650 cells, unless I am somehow missing them on the web page?


----------



## CSSA (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic has interesting news: New 26650 and 16650 batteries*



chazz said:


> I checked one of my Keeppower 16650 cells also, same deal, fresh off charger (VP1) 4.19V and the same after a week, probably much longer but I wanted to use it in a light.
> 
> 
> Back on topic: Still no Orbtronic 16650 cells, unless I am somehow missing them on the web page?



If you are missing them on the Orbtronic website, so am I. A search for '16650' shows only a charger. The last I heard from Orbtronic, the 16650 batteries were 'in production and had excellent test results,' but they were expected to be available before now. I wonder if the West Coast port delays are effecting the arrival of these batteries. http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/17/us-usa-ports-idUSKBN0LK0F620150217


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 17, 2015)

The new Orbtronic 26650's look like they are ready for sale:

http://www.orbtronic.com/26650-5200mAh-IMR-Li-ion-battery-orbtronic

5200 mAh protected
20 amp continuous, 30 amp pulsed 

looking good


----------



## CSSA (Feb 18, 2015)

Orbtronic now has their protected 16650 2500mAh battery available on their website. http://www.orbtronic.com/16650-li-ion-battery-rechargeable-protected.

They offer a 10% discount to CPF members.


----------



## seasam (Feb 18, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> The new Orbtronic 26650's look like they are ready for sale:
> 
> http://www.orbtronic.com/26650-5200mAh-IMR-Li-ion-battery-orbtronic
> 
> ...



same battery  ?
http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=304


----------



## timbo114 (Feb 18, 2015)

16650 dimensions: 16.55mm x *68.6*mm - be aware of possible fitment issues with this length.

Competing brands sizes are ... 65.9mm ... 64.9mm ...


----------



## Phlogiston (Feb 18, 2015)

CSSA said:


> Orbtronic now has their protected 16650 2500mAh battery available on their website. http://www.orbtronic.com/16650-li-ion-battery-rechargeable-protected.
> 
> They offer a 10% discount to CPF members with the code *[removed]*.



Aren't the CPF discount codes supposed to be kept private to CPF members? I know the code list is here, and I seem to recall it being locked to members only, in contrast to most CPF threads, which are publicly readable. 

It would be a shame if vendors withdrew our discounts because their codes became too widely known on the Internet at large.


----------



## chazz (Feb 18, 2015)

timbo114 said:


> 16650 dimensions: 16.55mm x *68.6*mm - be aware of possible fitment issues with this length.
> 
> Competing brands sizes are ... 65.9mm ... 64.9mm ...



I just measured a KeepPower 16650 @ 68.35mm and a couple different pairs of cr123 cells right around 68mm so I am guessing, most of the time, this will not be an issue. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 18, 2015)

seasam said:


> same battery  ?
> http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=304



The Orbtronic is also not protected. I have purchased from mtnelectronics before and had a good experience.

Please, let's get some feedback on these cells.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## SubLGT (Feb 18, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> The new Orbtronic 26650's look like they are ready for sale:
> 
> http://www.orbtronic.com/26650-5200mAh-IMR-Li-ion-battery-orbtronic
> 
> ...



Definitely NOT a protected battery. Says so in the specs: "Electronic External Protection: No"


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 18, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> Definitely NOT a protected battery. Says so in the specs: "Electronic External Protection: No"



Please excuse my oversight. Thank You for pointing that out.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 18, 2015)

A communication from Orbtronic:

Protected 26650 coming out very soon. 

I really am sorry for the earlier mistaken post; should have taken the time to think it through (that much rated amperage).

Sal, at Orbtronic has been completely professional with me and I will not allow everyday-life to rush a post like that again.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 5, 2015)

Orbtronic is listing their protected 26650 now.

http://www.orbtronic.com/protected-26650-li-ion-battery-5200mah-orbtronic

Looks like they are saying charging current of 2A to 5A CC/CV

Real 5200mAh capacity with constant discharge of 20 Amps but then it states "Protection circuit cutoff at 15A", so I am wondering...


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 5, 2015)

I emailed Orbtronic, sending them what I posted this evening. Sal wrote back that the 20 amp figure is the bare cell's capability. 15A is what the protection will allow.


----------



## SubLGT (Mar 5, 2015)

Interesting development. Can you convince them to send a pair to HKJ for testing?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 6, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> Interesting development. Can you convince them to send a pair to HKJ for testing?



Good Idea. Hopefully in due course, that will happen... And members here might also provide some feedback on this cell. 

Sal, of Orbtronic, really likes this one.

I am now looking hard for a single 26650 P60 host for my triple Nichia!


----------



## seasam (Mar 6, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I am now looking hard for a single 26650 P60 host for my triple Nichia!



what options are there? the only one that I like is the Oveready defense light, but it is pricey. and not available at the moment.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 6, 2015)

seasam said:


> what options are there? the only one that I like is the Oveready defense light, but it is pricey. and not available at the moment.


 
At the time of this post, there is one Oveready Defense Light available. One is coming my way;

A pair of Orbtronic 26650's and an Xtar VP2 from Orbtronic.com, also.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*

Ordered the 26650's Friday evening, picked them up Tuesday at the post office. They fit with plenty of room in an Oveready ODL. Preliminary impressions are positive. Even though Nailbender put resistor(s?) in my solid copper module, triple Nichia 219B 5000K dropin for 3.8A, it sure heated up the massive, aggressive ODL. It was bright, but I can't tell if it is brighter than with other 18650's, and is that even possible? I used one layer of copper foil (0.001" I think) to wrap the module.

The 'button-top' is more than a half inch wide (~14mm) and the negative side is said to be gold-plated.

Yes it would be nice to get HKJ's numbers on these. It's tempting to try a direct drive XML2 dropin.


----------



## SubLGT (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*

The 5200mAh 26650 batteries (protected and unprotected) seem to be a popular item, as they are both sold out. Was it ever determined who the cell manufacturer is?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 24, 2015)

Other vendors have the 5200 mAh 26650's. Orbtronic has a reputation of using quality cells.

I bought more of the 5200's. They have been great. I rotate cells regularly. They also work in an Xtar charger/power bank.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jul 24, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I am now looking hard for a single 26650 P60 host for my triple Nichia!



Fivemega cooly is a single 26650 p60 host. He had a few available, at least a couple days ago he did.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 24, 2015)

Father Azmodius said:


> Fivemega cooly is a single 26650 p60 host. He had a few available, at least a couple days ago he did.



I have this host. It's actually a fairly interesting looking host. And the fins keep things nice and cool. It's also fairly reasonably priced for a custom made host. The only thing I don't like about it is how deeply the drop-in is placed in the host. This gives the light a narrower beam than you would expect, and certainly wastes some output.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe not so good for a triple or quad, but a thrower would only lose out on some spill? How is the weight? Is it as heavy as the Oveready Defense Light? (A little over 300g loaded)



StorminMatt said:


> I have this host. It's actually a fairly interesting looking host. And the fins keep things nice and cool. It's also fairly reasonably priced for a custom made host. The only thing I don't like about it is how deeply the drop-in is placed in the host. This gives the light a narrower beam than you would expect, and certainly wastes some output.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 25, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Maybe not so good for a triple or quad, but a thrower would only lose out on some spill? How is the weight? Is it as heavy as the Oveready Defense Light? (A little over 300g loaded)



it weighs about 270g with a drop-in and King Kong 26650.


----------



## SubLGT (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't often see an instrumented test of Orbtronic 26650 batteries, but here is one of the unprotected 5200mAH, along with 26650 batteries from other manufacturers, done at 15A:

"...This cell's performance was near the bottom of the 26650's I tested. It's 20A rating is exaggerated and I gave it a 10A continuous (estimated) rating…"

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ch-test-results-and-new-ratings-table.725452/


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*



KITROBASKIN said:


> Today we are told that the new protected Orbtronic 26650 will have a higher protection circuit (14A to 15A) and that many tests have shown above 5000 mAh even at constant 5 Amp loads.
> 
> The protection circuit for the new 16650 has a cutoff at 8A, and is described as a very suitable substitute for a pair of CR123's.
> 
> ...



We've had the Sanyo 16650 cells for a while now, the ~2000mAh is a 4.30v cell and the newer 2500mAh is a 4.35v, so it's nothing new. I use the 2000s rebranded and protected by Redilast.

You need something like the Xtar VP2 to charge them up to 4.35v, however, in order to realize the full capacity, but they work fine with standard 4.2v chargers. An 8A breaker is probably overkill, but the 16650s and even my 17670s, do fit my unbored SF 6P, perfectly.

Chris


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*

This thread began in January of 2015. New for Orbtronic, but not sure what else that is comparable, you found a year ago.

Sustained 10A handles all of my flashlight needs. Orbtronic tells us that they test, in-house, all the various models that they sell. 

Has anyone checked out the higher voltage 18650 that Orbtronic released near January 2016?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*



KITROBASKIN said:


> This thread began in January of 2015. New for Orbtronic, but not sure what else that is comparable, you found a year ago.
> 
> Sustained 10A handles all of my flashlight needs. Orbtronic tells us that they test, in-house, all the various models that they sell.
> 
> Has anyone checked out the higher voltage 18650 that Orbtronic released near January 2016?



Yeah, my mistake. Didn't note the timestamps.

I don't see Orbtronic with any 16650s and nothing all that new. They do have a sale on the genuine Sony VTC5s, for $7.99, however!

Chris


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*



ChrisGarrett said:


> I don't see Orbtronic with any 16650s and nothing all that new. They do have a sale on the genuine Sony VTC5s, for $7.99, however!
> 
> Chris



I changed the title on the first post of this thread to reflect that it was Jan. 2015.

Looks like Orbtronic is selling the NiteCore P12GT and EC4S flashlights, and the Xtar Warboy headlamp.

This was the 4.35V bad-boy I was wondering if anyone had tried:

http://www.orbtronic.com/lg-18650-e1-battery-rechargeable-li-ion


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Orbtronic News: Protected 26650 and 16650 batteries*



KITROBASKIN said:


> I changed the title on the first post of this thread to reflect that it was Jan. 2015.
> 
> Looks like Orbtronic is selling the NiteCore P12GT and EC4S flashlights, and the Xtar Warboy headlamp.
> 
> ...



I have a pair of both the LG D1s (4.35v/3000mAh) and the LG E1s (4.35v/3200mAh) cells and they're decent enough for not a lot of cash.

They'll hold their voltage a little longer and at least according to HKJ's E1 Keeppower test, the D1s seem to perform better, but I do have both.

Chris


----------



## sidecross (Jan 20, 2016)

KITROBASKIN said:


> The new Orbtronic 26650's look like they are ready for sale:
> 
> http://www.orbtronic.com/26650-5200mAh-IMR-Li-ion-battery-orbtronic
> 
> ...


Thank you, and the length of 67.4mm makes this an easy fit; Keeppower's protected 26650 at 5200mAh is 71.1mm which should labeled a 26700. The link does show that this as not a 'protected battery'.


----------



## chuckhov (Jan 20, 2016)

Correct - The cell pictured is Not protected.

-Chuck


----------



## dc38 (Dec 7, 2016)

Just a heads up...the 16650 charges up to 1920 mAh from empty, terminates charge voltage at 4.2v. It has been consistently charging this way since Ive received them from Orbtronic. About average compared to the keeppowers.


----------

